# Pen Press



## jusaf (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone use a pen press?  I have been using a set of clamps.  The only problem that I have had is that I have to play with the components to keep them straight during assembly.  I have thought about cutting a v-groove in a piece of wood to hold the pen components and then cut the wood to length.  I'm thinking I would need to make multiple ones based on the type of pen.  Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 9, 2009)

This is what I use.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552


----------



## mickr (Aug 9, 2009)

I detest pen presses..you can use your workbench vise..your lathe..anything that has good pressing control...for your lathe make wood ends to put pen parts in so they don't scratch..


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 9, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> This is what I use.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552


 

+1

It's the only thing I've ever bought from HF that hasn't ended up in the trash can.


----------



## txbob (Aug 9, 2009)

I chuck a short piece of 1/2" dowel in my drill press, and use that.
txbob


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 9, 2009)

Excuse the photo but here's one that Paul in OKC made for me:


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 13, 2009)

Hex bolt in my drill press and a block of wood.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Aug 13, 2009)

I made mine out of a nut cracker. it lookes like Oklahoman's.    I cut it with a metal cutoff saw, & mounted it to a peice ot 1'x8.  Also have a HT press, like pictured.  I put some sticky backed felt rounds on it to keep from scraching the pen parts.
   ps: I'm a new member/ new turner/been at it for about 4 months/  Making mostly corian because I like the way they finish


----------



## Bill Bulloch (Aug 13, 2009)

*Bench vise press*

I use my bench vise as a press.. I lined the jaws with two pieces cut from a Truck Mud flap to provide a cushion.  Works great, cost nothing.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 13, 2009)

i use my lathe as a pen press.  You can make you a couple of MT2 fittings out of delrin and put an indent in one of them to hold one of the ends.  It works great.


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used clamps, vise, an old fashioned bottle capper and now I have one of Paul's and I like it the best. I alos have his vise and it's been worth every penny although lately I have been drilling on the lathe with the new Colt bits. Sweet!


----------



## Grizz (Aug 23, 2009)

I have some plans for this.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 29, 2009)

I use a pen press...don't know why everyone hates them but mine works great.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is also what I use now.  I took the ram out and sanded down the checkered face with my belt sander so it is smooth. No marring of the parts.




Glenn McCullough said:


> This is what I use.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552


----------



## markwood40 (Aug 29, 2009)

This may sound crazy, I use a can crusher that I bought at Harbor Freight.  I cut two pieces of Corian countertop and rivoted one to each side of the jaws.  It works well You can get your hands through the handle and position the pen and parts in just the right place.  All in all I have about six bucks in my customized pen press.  By the way I did build a stand that I mounted on my bench to mount the press to.  I am not sure I could buy one that I would like better.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Aug 29, 2009)

I made one out of a nut cracker.  It was to close so I cut it in 1/2 with a chop saw, and mounted it on  a1x8 pine board , ran a grove along the side to hold  the pen and parts, then cut two blocks, and knoched them to slide over the metal. works ok for me, but I also bought a Arbor press from  H F because I was braking pens , tring to get the cap through the clip ring.  
  Now I use a small , deep socket to push the clip onto the cap then onto the pen. 
  I picked up a card of felt rounds at a craft store, and stuck ywo to the arbor press to avoid scraches .  Haven't broke a pen since


----------



## RAdams (Aug 30, 2009)

Up till last week, i used several homemade variations. I have a couple of wood pieces that were turned to fit my drill press. When i am pressing something weird like a light pull, i use my drill press. 

I also made one of those homemade pen presses just like the one Grizz showed. I thought it was great... till i got my hands on a real press. I have already taken the steampunk press apart to salvage the Braz. Cherry i used to make it. 

I will never use a steampunk pen press again! a REAL pen press, wherever you get it from (Paul in OKC, Craft Supplies USA, PSI, etc.) is worth EVERY PENNY!!! 

that's just my two pennies worth anyway.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 1, 2009)

I use a 4' speed clamp. 4' so it stands upwright so I can sit down while putting them together.
 I installed leather strapping over the tops of the soft plastic jaws and simply am able to slowly squeeze it all together.  So far 80 Pens later and All good.  No cracks / misalignments.


----------



## jusaf (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm using a clamp with a squeeze trigger.  It works pretty good.  I have had a couple pens that have been difficult to keep completely straight while pressing the parts together.  I'm thinking of making a press block to hold the components while pressing them.  Any ideas on that?

Thanks,
Jim


----------

